# Crab Potato Salad



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1/2 lb lump crab meat
3 large idaho potatoes
3/4 cup of mayo
3 tblsp of sour cream
juice of half a lemon
2 scallions diced
parsley sprigs
salt and pepper

Pick any bits of shell out of the crab meat and set aside. Cut the potato into thirds and place in a medium saucepan and cove with salted water and bring to a boil over medium high heat. Cook until tender about 20 mins. Drain and when cool enough to handle peel and cut into 1/4 inch thick slices.

In a small bowl combine mayo, sour cream, and the lemon juice, season to taste with salt and pepper. Finely chop scallions and a few sprigs of parsley. 

To serve:

Arrange several slices of potato on a serving platter and season with salt and pepper. Smooth some dressing on top and sprinkle with scallions and parsley adn the add a layer of crab. Repeat process and end with crab layer on top.


----------

